# Iwagumi with Manten



## SinkorSwim (13 Aug 2016)

Evening all, 

Has anyone used Manten for an Iwagumi (Sanzon) aquascape? I've placed an order with Richard of Aqua essentials as it's inert stone and costs the same as Seiryu but notice the stone looks different in style e.g. rounded that the Seiryu. Not to say I won't receive what I've asked for but would  be interesting if anyone in the board has scaped using it. 

I was about to order Seiryu and although I as ably advised by a very helpful LondonD, Richard suggested using Manten as it is inert and as I'll be keeping CRS in the same tank It makes sense I utilise the stone that won't change the water to the same extent.

If anyone can comment or even post a pic I'd be obliged .


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 Aug 2016)

Not many have used manten as you'd need to sell several kidneys. Don't think the stuff ae sells is manten as its more rounded. Should make a nice iwagumi though. Have a look on the Ada website for examples


----------



## Manisha (13 Aug 2016)

Not mine sadly... but for sale in Bangor https://www.gumtree.com/p/aquariums...quascape-aquarium-decoration-7.5kg/1180237659


----------



## alto (14 Aug 2016)

Manten Stone
- I've a small amount of this stone & it doesn't look much like the photos on AE website
Sorry I've no pictures of the stone in tank


----------



## SinkorSwim (14 Aug 2016)

Thanks folks for the pointers, once I get the stone from Richard I'll update with a few images.


----------



## zozo (14 Aug 2016)

There is a scape around here on UKAPS, i totaly forgot the title and user, all tho i replied in the topic.. But it has a simular stone and is found in eastern europe. If i'm not mistaken it is Lithuania and the rock is also named Lithuania manten stone, it's almost an excact copy, many some other thought it was manten stone. And it's a very nice scape. Maybe someone esle knows which one it is with the few hints i can give. Maybe i remind it at an ungaurded moment, but right now it's lost somewhere in the abys.


----------



## Manuel Arias (19 Aug 2016)

The rock that Aqua Essentials is selling as Manten, is not Manten. Probably they even do not know this. It is like the thing of Seyriu rock that we buy as Mini-landscape. It is Seyriu-style but not the same. For comparison, a picture:

Real Manten stone:



 

 
Aqua Essentials one:



 

You can see the difference. I know because I am really interested in doing an aquascape using Manten stone, so I checked this for long time, but so far, there is no "cheap" version of it, so far I know. If you find something cheap, please, let me know. I find still quite hard paying £10-15 for a single Kg. of rock, so...my idea is in backup till finding the rock cheaper, or becoming wealthy in a sudden...thing not very probable. 

Cheers,


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 Aug 2016)

You'll never get manten cheap. Ancient stone is very similar but I think their price has gone up since I last bought some. Still cheaper than £10 per kilo though


----------



## Manuel Arias (19 Aug 2016)

It sees a good option to me, Stu. Thanks for the contribution. It reminds me being some kind of metamorphic rock, but the shapes are approximated. Not same colour, though (unless biased by photo). How much is this one by kg?

Cheers,

Manuel


----------



## zozo (19 Aug 2016)

Here a brief light in the crack..  with manten stone. And a very special and stunning scape.
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/60p-a-brief-crack-of-light.37869/page-2


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 Aug 2016)

Manuel Arias said:


> It sees a good option to me, Stu. Thanks for the contribution. It reminds me being some kind of metamorphic rock, but the shapes are approximated. Not same colour, though (unless biased by photo). How much is this one by kg?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Manuel



You'll need to check the ancient stone Facebook page as it depends on weight and postage as they ship from Poland. They have prices for arranged scapes on there with weight shown.


----------



## Manuel Arias (19 Aug 2016)

Stu Worrall said:


> You'll need to check the ancient stone Facebook page as it depends on weight and postage as they ship from Poland. They have prices for arranged scapes on there with weight shown.



Thanks a lot! I will ask them and see the price. I will request them, though, photos first, as the problem I have is related to both colour and texture. I had some nasty surprises in the past when buying rocks online, and getting something that differs quite a lot from what you wish to have.... You tried them so I trust it, but double-check is always good. 

Cheers,

Manuel


----------



## zozo (19 Aug 2016)

Stu Worrall said:


> You'll need to check the ancient stone Facebook page as it depends on weight and postage as they ship from Poland. They have prices for arranged scapes on there with weight shown.



That resambles the stone i refered to in a previous reply.. Darn forgot which scape it was and i've asked what stone it was. It's from Lithuania, which neigbours Poland. So i wont be surpriced if it the same rock.. 

Haha, they sell complete hardscape setups it seems.. 
http://allegro.pl/listing/user/listing.php?id=90106&us_id=40714339


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 Aug 2016)

zozo said:


> That resambles the stone i refered to in a previous reply.. Darn forgot which scape it was and i've asked what stone it was. It's from Lithuania, which neigbours Poland. So i wont be surpriced if it the same rock..
> 
> Haha, they sell complete hardscape setups it seems..
> http://allegro.pl/listing/user/listing.php?id=90106&us_id=40714339


Yep thats the same people.  Aquaman he goes by.  I bought a complete hardscape but changed it was I was using wood.

I was a bit nervous about transferring £200 to a polish bank but it came off well in the end


----------



## Manuel Arias (19 Aug 2016)

Stu Worrall said:


> I was a bit nervous about transferring £200 to a polish bank but it came off well in the end



Please, could you tell us how many kg. of rock you got for that price, Stu?

Many thanks!

Cheers,

Manuel


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 Aug 2016)

Manuel Arias said:


> Please, could you tell us how many kg. of rock you got for that price, Stu?
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> ...


It was 50Kg for the 120cm but that won't be valid now.  They were just starting out and have increased their prices since then.  Their Facebook page has examples of layouts with weights and prices in euros with shipping so you will be able to work out the per kilo price


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 Aug 2016)

eg, this is from one of their posts so 6 euro per kg plus shipping

Aquarium size:60x30x35cm
Weight: 10kg
Materials: Ancient Stone
Price: 250zł /60EUR

Shipping:
Poland: 20zł
Austria:18Euro
Belgium:21Euro
Bulgaria:21Euro
Croatia:27Euro
Czech Republic:18Euro
Denmark:21Euro
France:21Euro
Germany:10Euro
Great Britain:18Euro
Hungary:18Euro
Italy:24Euro
Ireland:18Euro
Latvia:21Euro
Lithuania:21Euro
Netherlands:21Euro
Portugal:29Euro
Slovakia:18Euro
Spain:27Euro

You want to ship to other country please ask us about cost.


----------



## Manuel Arias (19 Aug 2016)

Thanks Stu! I looked in their site but I did not see the prices, that is why I asked. 

Cheers,

Manuel


----------



## zozo (19 Aug 2016)

Ah Found it back, it was this scape from Alexander.. 
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/aqua-at-pet-shop-layout-no-3-the-end.32339/page-7#post-409310

And the Rock is not from Lithuania but from Ukraine (equivalent of ADA manten), almost the same, also neighbours Poland.. Well same rock definitely.
Wonderfull, nice to finaly have an address for it.. What goes around comes around.. Tanks @Stu Worrall..


----------



## SinkorSwim (19 Aug 2016)

Hello folks, just home and received 15kg stones from AE, I'm pretty happy with the selection offered and price paid. Sorry about photos,  I took them in a rush so I can get some food. 2 litre Milk carton there for perspective. The dark grey piece is especially likeable and will definitely be in my iwagumi attempt. If anyone wants more pics and or sizes let me know.

The rocks themselves have arrived in good condition, some of them still carrying what loos like moss growth and look full of character with plenty of deep lined cracks and jagged edge not sharp however. There is a fair amount of bronzed colouring and the stones themselves are dense and pretty heavy. I am confident I'll be able to use them aesthetically speaking. Certainly much easier on the wallet than some other stores.

I just hope now the AE claim they are inert is true as they are destined to share a tank with CRS.
Yes  as long as stones don't leech and affect water parameters I'm more than happy.


----------



## Aqua360 (19 Aug 2016)

SinkorSwim said:


> View attachment 89082
> View attachment 89083
> 
> Hello folks, just home and received 15kg stones from AE, I'm pretty happy with the selection offered and price paid. Sorry about photos,  I took them in a rush so I can get some food. 2 litre Milk carton there for perspective. The dark grey piece is especially likeable and will definitely be in my iwagumi attempt. If anyone wants more pics and or sizes let me know.
> ...



Those look good, looking forward to seeing the hardscape develop


----------



## SinkorSwim (19 Aug 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> Those look good, looking forward to seeing the hardscape develop



I'm really quite pleased with the selection of rock that's been sent Colin, now comes the fun part .


----------



## Manisha (20 Aug 2016)

Those rocks look nice & I'm sure will make for a nice hardscape  regardless of what they are... looking forward to the hardscape pics!


----------



## SinkorSwim (20 Aug 2016)

I am hoping soon Manisha, I've a nano planted blue velvet shrimp tank to catch up with maintenance first. Then once that's done I'll indulge my first real scape attempt.


----------



## Manisha (21 Aug 2016)

Only at ukaps can we 'indulge' in having a few tanks on the go & not feel weird! Haha ☺


----------

